# Introducing myself Bro. Jamarr Fisk



## JamarrFisk (Oct 2, 2014)

Hello brothers I just wanted to formally introduce myself to everybody here! I am a MM from the MWPHGLOTN, County Line Lodge #68 Kenton,TN 
I'm a newly raised brother with only a year being a MM so i still have tons of learning to do! 
I'm also in the Army I just PCS to Ft hood TX. I'm currently looking to get accepted into a Prince Hall lodge in the area. 
I love the craft and everything about it . My family has a long history in Masonry as well as Aunts who are Stars. Feel free to contact me about anything! Travel Li/G\ht Brothers!


----------



## JamarrFisk (Oct 2, 2014)

Oh and I'm also 24. Happily Married for almost 3 years with 2 beautiful kids
!


----------



## Jamarr/G\ (Oct 2, 2014)

Sorry for creating another account. I could not remember my previous info until now. This is my main account I'll try to to delete the newest one. So plz contact me through this account bothers! Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Raymond Walters (Oct 3, 2014)

JamarrFisk said:


> Hello brothers I just wanted to formally introduce myself to everybody here! I am a MM from the MWPHGLOTN, County Line Lodge #68 Kenton,TN
> I'm a newly raised brother with only a year being a MM so i still have tons of learning to do!
> I'm also in the Army I just PCS to Ft hood TX. I'm currently looking to get accepted into a Prince Hall lodge in the area.
> I love the craft and everything about it . My family has a long history in Masonry as well as Aunts who are Stars. Feel free to contact me about anything! Travel Li/G\ht Brothers!




May I suggest that you look up a CWO Michael Williams at Ft. Hood. Tell him I sent you!


----------



## Jamarr/G\ (Oct 3, 2014)

Okay thanks a lot brother!


----------



## Gomabxi (Oct 4, 2014)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Jamarr/G\ (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks bro


----------



## KSigMason (Oct 6, 2014)

Greetings and welcome aboard. I hope you enjoy your new station.


----------



## MaineMason (Oct 6, 2014)

JamarrFisk said:


> Hello brothers I just wanted to formally introduce myself to everybody here! I am a MM from the MWPHGLOTN, County Line Lodge #68 Kenton,TN
> I'm a newly raised brother with only a year being a MM so i still have tons of learning to do!
> I'm also in the Army I just PCS to Ft hood TX. I'm currently looking to get accepted into a Prince Hall lodge in the area.
> I love the craft and everything about it . My family has a long history in Masonry as well as Aunts who are Stars. Feel free to contact me about anything! Travel Li/G\ht Brothers!


Welcome Brother! I wish you safety in the service of our country, and good luck. Fifth generation Mason here. I know how proud you must be having a family history of Masons. You'd be a welcome visitor at my Lodge in Maine any day. Keep us updated in your journey and above all, I wish you safety.


----------



## Jamarr/G\ (Oct 11, 2014)

Thank you brothers!


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (Oct 30, 2014)

Here are the choices depending on where you are living.  FYI Brother Waters, Brother Williams lives here in Pflugerville (just outside of Austin).
TEMPLE    BELL    ST. JAMES    71    (254) 773-3589    24
BELTON    BELL    NOLAN CREEK    227    (254) 699-5229    24
COPPERAS COVE    CORYELL    JNO G LEWIS    622    (254) 634-4148    14
KILLEEN    BELL    PRIDE OF KILLEEN    620    (254) 458-7147    24
KILLEEN    BELL    NEW LIGHT    242    (254) 690-3164    24
AUSTIN    TRAVIS    MT BONNELL    2    (512) 280-4251    24
AUSTIN    TRAVIS    LYONS JR    290    (512) 281-3734    24
AUSTIN    TRAVIS    ROGER HUGHES    624    (512) 892-5726    24



St. James is the home lodge for Grand Master Wilbert M. Curtis.


----------



## Jamarr/G\ (Oct 31, 2014)

Thank you brother. I have been contacted by Pride of Killeen Lo.#620


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 31, 2014)

Welcome brother. I am in Kentucky so I guess that that makes us neighbors.


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (Oct 31, 2014)

Good brothers over there.   Our Mid-Winter Session starts next week in Fort Worth.


----------



## crono782 (Oct 31, 2014)

I keep meaning to visit the PHGL building and take a tour. I'd contacted somebody some time ago and never received a reply, then several months later got one saying my email had been overlooked. Just haven't had time to get over there since then.
I work just a couple miles away from it here in downtown, so if anybody going to the mid winter wants to meet up for an informal lunch, hit me up. I know lots of good eats in the area.


----------



## bezobrazan (Nov 2, 2014)

Good to meet you & welcome to the site.


----------



## Jamarr/G\ (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks bro!


----------

